
Inside Tesla’s factory, a medical clinic designed to ignore injured workers - amputect
https://www.revealnews.org/article/inside-teslas-factory-a-medical-clinic-designed-to-ignore-injured-workers/
======
horseRad
Statement from Basil Besh mentioned in article:

“I spent nearly one hour with Reveal detailing Tesla’s decision earlier this
year to bring me and my medical team on site at Fremont, providing its
employees with state-of-the-art occupational and musculoskeletal health care.
I detailed our vision for exemplary patient care and I gave specific examples
of protocol improvements and subsequent successes in outcomes in only four
short months, including accurate diagnoses and reducing needless delays for
advanced testing and treatment. I patiently educated Will Evans on how Tesla
allowed me to give the same care to Tesla employees that I do to my private
patients including ones who are professional athletes, with the ability to get
necessary testing and treatment in a timely manner without being hindered by
an often cumbersome California Worker’s Compensation System that sometimes
negatively effects injured workers.

I counseled Will on the difference between subjective complaints of pain,
which cannot be proven and are often magnified, and objective signs found only
on careful clinical examination by an experienced physician. I even mailed
Will a copy of a relevant chapter from the American Medical Association Return
to Work Guidelines and offered to make myself available for additional
questions. Research and evidence-based medicine indicate that deconditioning
injuries involving sore muscles should not be treated with inactivity as this
only exacerbates the problem, but should instead be treated by proactive
conditioning, ergonomic modifications and supportive care. Not all patients in
pain should be off work, at home and on opioids. In fact, it is most often in
these patients’ best interest to have supportive care that enhances their
activity, their function, and their well-being.

As a physician, my foremost obligation is to perform a careful history and
physical examination, order additional tests when clinically indicated, make
an accurate diagnosis, and deliver the absolute best care possible. If
patients are injured and continued work presents safety issues for the
patient, myself and my fellow physicians prescribe the appropriate work
restrictions. Any suggestion that myself or any of my medical team at AOC
allow external factors to influence our medical care in any way is false and
inaccurate.

I advised Will on why ambulances should be reserved for life or limb
threatening injuries and that every ambulance that is thoughtlessly called for
a non-life-threatening injury is one less ambulance that is available to
actually save a life rather than be used as a convenience. Most importantly,
all members of my team are empowered to call 911 for any limb or life-
threatening condition.

Rather than deliver an informative and balanced piece of journalism, Reveal
has instead chosen to hitch its wagon to Ms. Anna Watson, a provider with whom
we severed ties after less than two weeks at our clinic and about whom I
cannot provide any additional comment as she is currently the subject of an
investigation by the California Medical Board. Instead of highlighting the
tremendous progress being made in both patient safety and patient care at
Tesla, this report uses poor sourcing to tell a story consistent with a
predetermined agenda.”

~~~
josefresco
"I advised Will on why ambulances should be reserved for life or limb
threatening injuries and that every ambulance that is thoughtlessly called for
a non-life-threatening injury is one less ambulance that is available to
actually save a life rather than be used as a convenience."

What a load of absolute garbage. Shame. There are plenty, PLENTY of ambulances
to go around. This isn't some wartime situation where medical care should only
go to those about to die.

A few years back my wife had a back injury that prevented her from walking. We
called an ambulance, and it was the best decision both according to her (who
couldn't move) the ambulance paramedics, and the doctors at the hospital. Her
injuries WERE NOT LIFE THREATENING, but she still required an ambulance to
transport her without further injuring her back and potentially causing
paralysis. Again, not life threatening, just paralysis - no big deal right?

Basil Besh should step down from whatever position they hold.

~~~
Spooky23
You're talking about a situation that justifies calling an ambulance. You're
probably not qualified to assess the injury, your wife could not move and had
an acute injury. The article is describing medical professionals in a clinical
environment making medical judgement calls.

Most workplace injuries are not emergencies. Even the example given of a
broken hand is _not_ an injury that is helped by an ambulance ride, if
anything you are delaying treatment by calling 911 and waiting for an
ambulance to be dispatched for a very low priority injury. Most companies have
a policy of calling 911 only to avoid liability -- they care more able getting
sued for the result of a car accident on the way to the hospital than the
employee. In this case Tesla has medical personnel on site who can make
subjective judgements and do so with their license at risk.

The other thing being missed is once you're admitted to the hospital for a
workplace injury, you're stuck in the Worker's Compensation system and end up
in a kafka circle of bureaucracy where as an employee you end up wasting alot
of time and potentially alot of money as the insurance companies, independent
doctors, etc all fight over pennies.

As far as "there are _PLENTY_ of ambulances to go around" that often is not
true, especially when you're talking about a big workplace like a factory
where getting in and out will take a long time. My brother is a fireman
paramedic who gets bullshit ALS calls all of the time. It's really frustrating
when September comes and people in car accidents or serious injuries are left
waiting because some panicked coed calls 911 for a passed out drunk friend who
is "dying, I don't think she's breathing" every Friday.

I'm no Tesla fanboy, if you look at my comments I'm often harshly critical of
them. But IMO this is an article on a boring topic that nobody understands
that is ginned up and novel because we're talking about Tesla.

~~~
blub
"Even the example given of a broken hand is not an injury that is helped by an
ambulance ride, if anything you are delaying treatment by calling 911 and
waiting for an ambulance to be dispatched for a very low priority injury"

The thought processes of some of you genuinely scares me. What happens if the
person goes into shock from the pain and loses consciousness in the taxi? How
the f do they even put the seatbelt on, if their hand is broken? What kind of
small talk will the Lyft driver make with them? "Is that a piece of bone I see
peeking there you naughty naughty boy!"

~~~
toast0
Most people have two hands, and in a pinch can buckle themselves with either.
Anyway, the driver or a coworker/onsite medical staff can buckle them in as
well.

If the person loses conciousness on the way to the hospital, the driver can
either call 911 on the way and arrange a transfer to the ambulance or just
pull up to the emergency room and yell / honk / go in to get help getting the
person out. Hopefully the onsite clinic would call ahead so that the ER /
urgent care knows what to expect.

If the patient is in fairly stable condition, and it's quicker to get them to
the hospital with a taxi than an ambulance (because of ambulance priorities),
it seems prudent to take a taxi.

I see further in the thread that an ambulance was denied for a back injury,
which seems less prudent.

~~~
wiseleo
Driver is likely not to notice the passenger is unconscious. I completed well
over a thousand rides and many of them were with passengers who did not
interact with me. Once they are in the rear seats, I do not observe them.
Looking at traffic keeps me busy enough.

Driver has no duty to alert ER staff or arrange supplemental transport.

Lyft and Uber could offer medical transport service at an appropriate rate
where the driver would get trained and tasked with additional duties.

Navigating into Tesla factory from the freeway takes time. Most drivers will
get pinged from the freeway. Unless the driver has been to that facility many
times, finding the right pickup point on any large corporate campus is a
challenge.

I have transported several people to ER. Those were demanding rides due to
elevated risk of passenger causing damage to my car.

Ambulance priority - patient stability Rideshare priority - no damage to the
vehicle

As you can see, they are not aligned.

------
will_brown
Funny how this thread is debating whether a crushed hand or severed fingers
justifies an ambulance or ride share.

It is illegal for “ride shares” to provide medical transport. The fact that an
on-site physician would not call medical transport and put patients with crush
hands/severed fingers in a ride share is per se illegal.

Next we will hear the “SV disruption cult” begin making their claim that those
regulations only exist because the EMT lobby industry is spending billions for
legislation to protect the market incumbent. Well don’t forget your extra $150
Uber cleaning fee for bleeding all over your drivers car.

~~~
gutnor
From a European point of view, this whole thread is surreal. Your hand is
crushed or your fingers are severed, you are sent to the ER in an Ambulance.

This is impressive how far the US has normalised the concept that health is
primarily a financial decision. Especially in the HN bubble that consists
mostly of wealthy individuals.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
This is what libertarian and 'eliminate regulation' types want.

Human life isn't worth anything if the people can't use legal means to protect
themselves.

For these US citizens (SV elite), healthcare is akin to a status symbol or a
luxury that only rich people or people bestowed by the rich (think:
employment) should be able to attain.

And then look at how much hatred there was when Obama tried to implement the
Heritage Foundations plan, which was done by Mitt Romney in Massuchusetts.
Republican, btw.

These people really don't care about the "rest of us". That's why Trump was
elected. He showed he had the similar hatred and focused it. Don't get me
wrong- he's done horrible for the US... But that's why.

EDIT: I would love to hear a description why I'm wrong. I've lived through the
creation of Obamacare, my diabetes T2 diagnosis under it, and now the
structured destruction of it, along with trying to eliminate 'preexisting
conditions' exception. In short, if they get their way, I'll be dead sooner.
Like 10 years sooner. Lack of health care + diabetes = death sentence.

But in the end, having us "dead weights" dying isn't a bad thing when you boil
us down to $$$.

~~~
rjplatte
> This is what libertarian and 'eliminate regulation' types want.

False. Healthcare is not a human right, but the insane inflation of healthcare
costs would be avoided by removing a large portion of the regulation
surrounding it. If hospitals actually had to compete to get patients, based on
affordability, among other factors, healthcare would be far cheaper, and
private charity/need-sharing would take the place of insurance.

~~~
vernie
Hot dog, there's a cheaper ER 30 minutes from here!

~~~
devcpp
Communism would have all ERs equally shitty and expensive [to the taxpayer].
Is that all that better?

I mean, your argument holds true for everything. And yet, look around us and
compare to any instance of communism on various extents. Capitalism is always
better.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
You can stay off our communist roads then.

Enjoy bartering and purchasing your way across private property to something
distant. (Yeah, fat chance you actually hold to your criticisms.)

~~~
conanbatt
Bartering? You dont need to State to exchange money :S

------
jernfrost
I am a big Tesla fan but if this is true and does not improve shortly, then
screw this company.

I’ve dreamt of buying a Tesla but I could not ethically rationalize that to
myself if this article is true.

It also shows the problem of measuring companies by specific metrics. It
sounds like good old “juking the stats” (the wire).

It gives the impression that things actually end up worse because of how
injuries are measured.

~~~
robertAngst
I was a big Tesla fan until-

>A Tesla recruiter called me, high pressure tried to get me to move to
California, ending in- "So you don't want to do anything important with your
life?"

>Elon's marketing team spam reddit and manip upvotes. This was my first wakeup
call that we were being tricked

>That Tesla =/= getting to Mars in 2023.

>The Chevy Bolt was car of the year. Tesla's will be unreliable for ~10 years
until they work out design related issues. (This is unavoidable for every new
car company)

>The horrid conditions of employees, seems like we are taking a step back in
employee conditions in favor of 'progress'.

>Manipulation of news, numbers, etc... make the company seem unethical.

I still have Elon as my wallpaper, with a motivation phrase telling me to "Get
to work". But I've sobered up, he was a cult of personality.

~~~
loceng
I'd hope that "So you don't want to do anything important with your life?"
wasn't in a script, and was an individual recruiter being a manipulative
asshole - and once this was found out about by management (and hopefully they
investigated and could find out who said it) the recruiter was then told to
not say such thing again - and fired if they did.

I can't really reply to anything else you posted, there's reasonable counter-
points to all of it. You shouldn't blindly trust any one source of course, and
excitement/emotion for someone or an organization doing something good can
prevent use from critical thinking. At the same time, it's important to
understand what it means for a company to be the most shorted stock in history
- and the amount of effort, and financial gain, that will come to people
purposely trying to put down Tesla et al.

Good can come from this process if everyone involved is being reasonable. Is
it good that someone who asked for an ambulance to go to the hospital, instead
after an assessment by an onsite doctor, were said to take a Lyft? It clearly
wasn't life threatening in that doctor's eyes to require the life-stabilizing
ability/necessity of an ambulance - I suppose that person sharing their story
might not be talking to us then today. Likewise, is the issue that Tesla is
purposefully trying to avoid "an ambulance being called" to avoid a log in
OSHA records? I doubt it, however this does highlight that the processes and
requirements for OSHA likely need to be updated: so that if there are on-site
doctors who do an assessment, then that also gets into the log. I imagine it's
more likely an incomplete/inadequate process of reporting because how many
work places have on-site doctors 24/7? Not very many I'm guessing.

~~~
camjohnson26
In my opinion they’re the most shorted stock in history because their
fundamentals don’t justify their huge valuation. Elon Musk’s cult of
personality has encouraged investors to over-value the company in spite of
some severe problems.

~~~
loceng
I remember you recently commenting trying to argue that Elon Musk has the same
values as Donald Trump when it comes to the truth, so I'm going not going to
trust your judgement here.

The biggest short in history aligns well with many people not having the
critical thinking ability to understand all of the facets to what Elon is
doing and has already done - if you look at the whole ecosystem, which I won't
write out to argue for here - though I have in the past in comments. Many
people invest on short-term trends and don't have the ability to actually
understand from founding principles; e.g. it's why they're building a
Gigafactory for batteries, to knock the cost of battery production down by 50%
- and unless competitors all start trying to do the same, they're going to
have higher battery costs - and so can't compete as strongly on price as Tesla
can, etc.

------
modeless
If you are stable and not in immediate danger, you should absolutely take a
Lyft to the hospital instead of an ambulance. Ambulances are very expensive
and should be reserved for people who actually need them. What if there's a
car accident and someone is bleeding out and the ambulance is delayed because
it was busy transporting some guy who wanted an ambulance ride for his stable
back injury?

~~~
mijamo
The US will always amaze me. If you don't have enough ambulances to cover the
interventions then just buy more ambulances. And what kind of ambulances
should be used should be up to medical professionals, not yourself. It is
fairly common in many countries for hospitals to use regular taxis instead of
usual ambulances when they know it will be fine, but it should not be your
call as a patient.

I guess in the US the incentive of the hospital is just to bill you as much as
possible so it makes things different. In many places the incentives of the
hospital are just to keep you in good health and do not overspend their budget
...

~~~
saiya-jin
In Switzerland the system is actually pretty good - ambulances are private
companies, it cost +-500$ to get transport to hospital.

Horrible cost on the first glance, but if you actually talk to doctors (my
fiancee is one), you realize most of the system is under constant overload. If
they have emergency call, it can be (and often is) something trivial, when
taking a cab for 5% of the costs would be more appropriate. But you have tons
of crazy people (not crazy enough to be in asylum, but enough to wreak havoc
on everything and everybody around them) and hypochondriacs. Polytoxicomans
that effectively can't be helped.

We're not talking about a drive by a specific vehicle, but locking of 2 highly
trained professionals that can't be used for any other emergency, with vehicle
full of life-saving equipment. Which can easily mean another ambulance has to
come from afar if needed, which can be fatal/debilitating in number of cases.

So its not about US as much, its about making system effective, because
resources (people, equipment, ambulances) are scarce and you need to
prioritize, or people will die. These things can and should be improved, but
until they are, doctors and everybody else need to work with what they have.

~~~
maxerickson
Much of US ambulance staffing is done by EMTs that start with less than 200
hours of training.

[https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/data/maps](https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/data/maps)

(the circle thing that should be a table)

~~~
dsfyu404ed
EMTs spend most of their time picking old ladies up off the floor and feeding
blood thinners to people who are having heart attacks. You don't need a combat
medic to do that job.

~~~
maxerickson
Right. My point is that when assessing the level of resources the US devotes
to ambulances, there's room to argue about whether the responders are highly
trained or not. Paramedics certainly are, I'm not sure about (especially newly
licensed) EMTs.

------
_cs2017_
And how am I supposed to figure out who to trust?

Reporters say Tesla is shitty. But reporters often lie and even more often
exaggerate.

Musk says he cares about safety and all accusations are wrong. But CEOs often
lie and even more often are uninformed or delusional.

If anyone has advice about how I can develop some trust in one side or the
other, please let me know.

~~~
tallanvor
Can you name an example where this news organization (Center for Investigative
Reporting) has lied? If not, the fact that it has won a number of widely
recognized rewards and has received a MacArthur grant should give you
confidence that the reporters have been careful in their investigation and
reporting.

~~~
eduah
That Tesla under reported injuries, which a 4 month OSHA investigation proved
wasn't true. Is that enough of a lie to mistrust Reveal?

~~~
RivieraKid
I doubt that they lied, Reveal and the people behind them seem honest. On the
other hand, Tesla and Elon are not known for honesty.

~~~
DuskStar
Are OSHA investigators known for letting companies get away with that sort of
thing? My impression was the opposite.

------
AndrewBissell
The workers in this story said one reason they were told they couldn't take an
ambulance was because Tesla couldn't afford to pay for the rides. That same
quarter, Elon Musk paid himself $65mm and his cousin Lyndon Rive $17.5mm on a
Solar City promissory note, which they had the option of rolling out to a
later maturity.

------
AndrewBissell
@PlainSite on Twitter has been going through injury reports from the Tesla
clinic, and it seems Tesla may have even had fake MDs signing documents.

[https://twitter.com/PlainSite/status/1059875691263483904](https://twitter.com/PlainSite/status/1059875691263483904)

According to the tender it used to get the Tesla engagement, one of Access
Omnicare's explicit objectives was to reduce OSHA recordability:

[https://twitter.com/Trumpery45/status/1059902463510142976](https://twitter.com/Trumpery45/status/1059902463510142976)

------
eduah
Yeah, no.

[https://www.tesla.com/blog/one-year-in-tesla-
update](https://www.tesla.com/blog/one-year-in-tesla-update)

You don't pass a 4 month long safety inspection by California OSHA by making
injured workers continue working.

"News organization" writes article about a company in California under
reporting and hiding injuries, leading to a 4 month OSHA investigation that
completely clears company of the accusation. Do they retract the accusation,
write an article on why they made the previous accusations given we now know
they were wrong?

No, they write a new article making new accusations about the company.

~~~
dtornabene
Kind of sad that this is the highest voted comment right now, and that almost
all of the responses pointed out the investigation is addressed in the piece.
Also "news organization" is weak, this is a site thats won a Peabody(among
other awards), as other commenters have also pointed out.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Not to mention the parent commenter has contributed nothing to the site except
breathless defences of Musk and Tesla.

------
Animats
They need a union. Bad.

~~~
jernfrost
Definitely. That is the best way to deal with stuff like this. Without a union
individual employees have a too weak position to complain.

Although I hope the US adopts a more Nordic/German style union system which is
less adversarial. I think the US system has sadly given unions a bad
reputation.

~~~
Rainymood
> I think the US system has sadly given unions a bad reputation.

You mean big corporations have spent millions of dollars and hours lobbying
against unions and crushing any whiff of unionization by immediate termination
of employment? All hail to your corporate overlords ...

It's a double-edged sword really, explotation of low cost labor allows you to
innovate and be the technologically advanced society you are, but it also
hurts those at the bottom who have no other choices/options.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Much better to have all of this stuff happen in China where we don't need to
think about it.

------
ToFab123
After reading this, I no longer want a Tesla.

~~~
loceng
Here's a response horseRad posted an hour after your comment here that comes
from Tesla's side -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18389796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18389796)
\- and that is from [https://electrek.co/2018/11/06/tesla-fremont-factory-
clinic-...](https://electrek.co/2018/11/06/tesla-fremont-factory-clinic-
reveal-worrying-report-doctor-denies/)

~~~
bjl
I find it somewhat amusing that you're trying to discredit a report by one of
the premiere institutions of investigative journalism using a blog post on a
site ran by a self-admitted Tesla fanboy. That's even setting aside the
monetary conflicts of interest created by the fact that Tesla pays Lambert for
shilling their cars.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
> report by one of the premiere institutions of investigative journalism

We are talking about the same place that claimed that Tesla factory did not
have yellow safety tape because "Elon hates the color yellow". The factory did
have the yellow-black safety tape around all dangerous machinery, and still
does today. This is an organization that publishes literal fake news.

~~~
klingebeil
There‘s a huge difference between getting something wrong in an article and
"fake news". Could we please at least try to have nuanced discussions around
this topic or news in general?

~~~
Tuna-Fish
They didn't get a small detail wrong, they published an entire article based
on a completely fabricated news story. What would you call that?

~~~
klingebeil
Well here we go. That‘s not even remotely true. And even if they did, what you
somehow think the did, why didn't Tesla sue for libel? You know that there‘s a
huge legal risk for Reveal, which means that an army of lawyer is
waterproofing every single sentence of such reports? Reveal has literally
nothing to win by fabricating a report of this magnitude. They‘re one of the
most prestigious investigativ non-profits in the US. So no.

------
neuralRiot
This might be true or not but sadly is nothing unheard of, it will be keep
like that until a seriously injured worker is sent back to work only to have
his condition worsened and a skillful lawyer pulls a chunk of money from mr
Musk then suddenly he will start liking yellow stripes and beeping forklifts.

------
blablabla123
> Recommending stretches to treat an injured back

Tesla obviously sucks at everything when it comes to workers. But recommending
stretches can make things worse if it’s not clear what kind of back problem it
is. In any case I think it’s all about liability and costs.

~~~
ashelmire
It seems pretty obvious that they need a physical therapist or a rehab
physician (probably both) on staff. Ortho surgeons are great if you need
immediate surgical intervention... and that's about it. Leave the
rehabilitation to the people who specialize in it.

------
black6
This is OT, but do editors exist any more? Second sentence in and there is a
glaring mistake: "... _including one who severed the top a finger_...". I
notice this across the web AND in print publications. I'm an engineer, not a
journalist or English major, and I'm constantly picking up typos, grammatical
errors (less vs. fewer _really_ grinds my gears), and other mistakes which
should never make it to publication. Is it a "first to press" or cost-cutting
measure? Or is it that the editor has transitioned from editing the manuscript
for mistakes to editing it for the "proper" voice/slant/bias?

~~~
fredsted
Who's going to pay for the editor with noone wanting to pay for journalism
anymore?

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Many people want to pay for journalism, e.g. have an Economist subscription.

Not many people want to pay for badly informed opinions dressed up as
journalism with cut & paste from other sites and Reuters.

Take the Economist vs. most other publications. An usual Economist article has
20 facts about the issue (e.g. elections in South Sudan) and at the end
sometimes an opinion (notwithstanding the general thinking of the Economist).
Opinion pieces are easily spotted ("Charlemagne"). Others take 20 facts and
write 20 articles and add 10 opinions to each of them to get out more content.

------
monochromatic
>an investigation by Reveal from The Center for Investigative Reporting has
found

Never heard of it. Strike 1.

~~~
sammythes34lion
They've won a Macarthur, an Emmy, and a Peabody for their investigative
journalism.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Investigative_Repor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Investigative_Reporting#Awards_and_recognition)

------
avoutthere
This is pretty clearly a hit piece.

------
jsight
All I see is evidence of why NUMMI closed to begin with. Manufacturing cars is
hard, maybe manufacturing them in California is impossible?

------
mcguire
" _CEO Elon Musk’s distaste for the color yellow and beeping forklifts eroded
factory safety, former safety team members said._ "

Ok.

How different is this from the policies of most auto factories? They are all
incentivised to minimize the number of reported injuries.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
This statement has been proven false many times already. Yellow tapes and
beeping forklifts are pretty common in Tesla's factories. \-
[https://s.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/UpGmsQSu9rvSUrD1nMw__A--~A...](https://s.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/UpGmsQSu9rvSUrD1nMw__A--~A/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjtzbT0xO3c9MTI4MDtoPTk2MA--/http://media.zenfs.com/en-
US/homerun/motleyfool.com/ed8cfa267d41c41df2a684deffbc2077) \-
[https://s.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/Azdk_dANbjn20fMkF_yYVg--~A...](https://s.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/Azdk_dANbjn20fMkF_yYVg--~A/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjtzbT0xO3c9MTI4MDtoPTk2MA--/http://media.zenfs.com/en-
US/homerun/motleyfool.com/18ba1356e0cc8c627a80bd5656a0a006)

------
Latteland
These are serious allegations and look like terrible injuries. This
publication I'd never heard of does have some journalism awards. I looked at
their other stories and they seem like a reasonable publication but the
stories seem a tinge sensationalistic.

But since osha found tesla was doing a good enough job after months of
investigation, it's hard to trust this report. I searched google news for osha
penalties and found issues about nail gun injuries, plumbing, a death of a
worker at a winery, metal working, foundry, etc. So I don't see them as just
letting tesla get a free ride.

Could it be that tesla meets the legal requirements but some injuries aren't
well treated? I like tesla generally but I want to see them treat their
workers well. I'd like to see a more mainstream media investigation further,
like the ny times maybe.

With tesla there was also an incredible negative fud campaign about them,
leading to many sensible financial journalists mystified that they didn't go
out of business. So I am struggling to be neutral about this story.

~~~
danso
Reveal is the digital side (and public radio program) of the Center for
Investigative Reporting, which has been around for a few decades. Its About
page touts its recent awards (including a Peabody and a George Polk Award,
plus finalists for the Pulitzers) but CIR is pretty well-known in journalism.
Its founder is Lowell Bergman, who is probably most well-known for being
played by Al Pacino in "The Insider", a dramatization of his investigation
into the tobacco industry.

